# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Σκουφάτος με πρόβλημα στο συκώτι

## Γ.Μπ.

Ο καναρίνος ηταν στην παρέα που τα "βαρέθηκε" ο θείος και προοριζόταν για το πάρκο.Ειναι στρεσσαρισμένος ,με φλεγμονή στα πόδια,πριν μήνες είχε χάσει το σκουφάκι ,δεν πολυτρώει και εχει μαλλον πρισμένο συκώτι.Του δίνω πολυβιταμίνες , βαζω celestoderm στα ποδαράκια που πηγαίνουν καλύτερα.Μάλλον έχει και καρίνα.Παρακαλώ για άλλη μια φορά την εμπειρία σας.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## johnakos32

Για το συκώτι θα έλεγα να περιοριστούν οι λιπαρές τροφες,  το μιγμα να αυξηθεί με κεχρι και βρώμη.  Ταραξακος στην διατροφή του και καλό θα ήταν να γίνει αγωγή με Milk thistle. 
Περαστικά εύχομαι  περίμενε και την γνώμη εμπειροτερων!

----------


## HarrisC

Σαν πρωτη κινηση ,παρε antistress tafarm σταγονες.Δινε του στο στομα στην αεχη ,μετα ακολουθα τις οδηγιες της συσκευασιας γιατι το βλεπω καταπονημενο.Θα το ηρεμησει  λιγο και θα τον κρατησεις σχετικα ενυδατωμενο.Ελεγξε αν πινει νερο ,κανει πολυ ζεστη και τα αρρωστα κυριως πουλακια αφυδατωνονται ευκολα. Σαν δευτερη κινηση μαλλον παμε για cotrim αλλα ας περιμενουμε τον Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

στο συκωτι αν υπαρχει κατι ,δεν φαινεται καλα .ειναι αριστερα οπως κοιταμε 

δεξια ειναι μελανο και θελω καθαρη φωτο .Ειδικα αν παει να διογκωθει και ειναι στομαχι και οχι παγκρεας ,φοβαμαι για μεγαμπακτηρια και θα χρειαστει fungustatine ελλειψει αμφοτερικινης 

ομως δεν φαινεται καλα .αν ειναι πανγκρεας μπορει και μικροβιο ,μπορει και ατοξοπλασμα ,μπορει και οργανικο 

η καρινα παντως ειναι πολυ εντονη 


παραμερισε εντελως τα πουπουλα δεξια αριστερα με βρεγμενα δαχτυλα και βγαλε καθαρη πανοραμικη φωτο ξανα

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Πρέπει να βιαστώ ,γιατί το εχω παραμελήσει 2 μέρες.Του εβαζα στο νερό βιταμίνες αλλα  τρώει και πίνει ελάχιστα.Αυριο πρωί πρέπει να ταιστεί και να ξεκινήσει θεραπεία.Νόμισα οτι το μελανό (δεξια) ειναι συκώτι.Δες τη μεγένθηση μήπως βγεί συμπέρασμα ,γιατι αυριο μεχρι να ανεβ. φωτο, να συνενοηθουμε και να βρω φαρμακα θα πάει μεσημέρι.Φοβάμαι που δεν τρώει.Μήπως απο την μεγενθυση βγαινει κάτι ?
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

αυτο που ειδα .στομαχι ή παγκρεας .περιμενω αυριο φωτο 

ισως δωσεις cotrim ή cosumix ή bactrimel στο στομα

και fungustatine στην ποτιστρα αλλα να δουμε ξανα φωτο

να φαινεται και στο ιδιο υψος αλλα αριστερα που ειναι σκοτεινα και εκει ειναι το συκωτι

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Νομίζω φαινεται καλύτερα η κοιλίτσα.COTRIM υπάρχει αλλά οχι δοσολογία για καναρίνι.fungustatine οχι.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Εδω "κάνει το ψόφιο"
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

τρομαξα στο τελος ....


δωσε cotrim γιατι μαλλον δεν ειναι στομαχι 

σου στελνω αμεσα δοσολογια για χορηγηση στο στομα

----------


## kostaskirki

Δημήτρη αυτά τα εξογκώματα στην κοιλιά τι είναι? Δεν το έχω ξαναδεί!

----------


## johnakos32

Κώστα πρέπει να είναι τα κοκαλάκια του,  είναι υπερβολικά αδύνατο και πετάγονται μάλλον. 
Αν είναι αυτό που βλέπω,  εσύ πιο λες ?

----------


## jk21

Ολα τα φαρμακα Γιωργο εχουν παρενεργειες που μπορει να συμβουν σπανια ,αλλα συμβαινουν .Δεν βρισκω καποια απο τις τρεις ουσιες να εχει αμεση σχεση με θρομβωτικη δραση .Εχω (οχι προσωπικη ) εμπειρια χρησης καποιων απο αυτων (ανα δυο ) παραλληλα χωρις προβλημα .Δεν ξερω για τριπλη χρηση .Το flagyl αν θυμασαι το ειχες δωσει  πανω απο τη δοσολογια που ξερω αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειχε σχεση εκεινη η δοσολογια .Δεν βρισκω στις παρενεργειες κατι τετοιο 

Στο ατομο που ενημερωσα για το προβλημα στο ποδι του πουλιου ,εδωσα και τα στοιχεια για ποια φαρμακα δοθηκανε .Ειναι ευνοητη η αρνητικη του θεση για χρηση χωρις εξεταση απο πτηνιατρο ,αλλα δεν μου ανεφερε καποια σχεση ως παρενεργεια της χρησης τους με την θρομβωση .Με ρωτησε για το ποσο καιρο ειναι υπο την επιβλεψη σου ,γιατι πιστευει οτι εχει σχεση με το παρελθον του πουλιου 

Ισως περισσοτερες απαντησεις να μπορουσες να παρεις ,μονο απο πτηνιατρο και μονο εμπειρο 

προληψη της επεκτασης της θρομβωσης ,ισως μπορει να επιτευχθει με χρηση ασπιρινης παιδικης (το 1/8 σε ποσοτητα νερου που θα σου πω με πμ αν το κανεις ) αλλα τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο οταν η αιτια μπορει να παραμενει 

και μην ξεχνας την αιτια του αλλου ή ιδιου προβληματος που κρυβετε σιγουρα πισω απο τα ματια του (τοπικος προσδιορισμος )

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Το  πουλάκι βρέθηκε στα χέρια μου αρχές Ιουλίου και είχε με όλα τα άλλα και ερεθισμένο το δεξί ποδαράκι.Επειδή την θεραπεία με celestoderm την διέκοπτα οταν έβλεπα βελτίωση ,μπορεί αυτό να δημιούργησε το πρόβλημα της θρόμβωσης ?
Ακόμη η θρόμβωση παρουσιάστηκε 2-3 μέρες μετά την διακοπή των φαρμάκων.
Οτι και να έφταιξε , δυστυχώς είχε πολύ άσχημες συνέπειες.Στείλε μου σε παρακαλώ δοσολογία για ασπιρίνη .

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει σχεση ουτε η αλοιφη που ειναι δερματικη και πιανει μονο τα επιφανειακα τριχοειδη αγγεια και πιστευω ουτε τα φαρμακα αν η θρομβωση εγινε αργοτερα,αλλα αυτο δεν μπορω να το πω με σιγουρια .για την αλοιφη στο λεω 

για μενα υπαρχει και αλλο κυριο προβλημα και επιμενω σε αυτο 

σου στελνω τη δοσολογια

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ για τις διορθώσεις και τη δοσολογία.Δυστυχώς είναι αργά πιά.Οταν μπορέσω θα γράψω.Ειναι πολύ δύσκολη μέρα για μένα και τη συζυγό μου....

----------


## jk21

καταλαβα .... λυπαμαι ...

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο σε παρακαλω κρατα σε αλουμινοχαρτο ή καποιο μπολ στην καταψυξη εστω ,μεχρι το σαββατο που θα κατεβω το πουλακι .Ειναι σημαντικοτατο να το << ανοιξω >> και ξερω πως δεν θα το κανεις εσυ .θελω να δω το χωρο πισω απο τα ματια .Θα βοηθησει ισως αλλα πουλια στο μελλον

----------


## thereds

Ας αναπαυθεί η ψυχούλα του!  :Sick0004:

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

λυπουμαστε που δεν εχουμε ακομα τις γνωσεις κ δε μπορεσαμε να δωσουμε κι εμεις τη βοηθεια μας στη περιπτωση του καναρινιου σου, σου γραφουμε αυτη τη στιγμη ομως γιατι το βιωσαμε προσφατα κι εμεις αυτο με τη καναρουλα μας και σας νοιωθουμε απολυτα.. τα συληπητηρια μας! (γιατι πραγματικα χανεται, σ αυτη τη περιπτωση, καποιο μελος της οικογενειας)..

----------


## jk21

σημερα μου εφερε ο Γιωργος το πουλακι .Ηταν κρατημενο στην καταψυξη ,εχουν περασει και καποιες μερες και στην κοιλια μου φαινοτανε ολα μια μαζα ... 

στο κεφαλι τα πραγματα ηταν ξεκαθαρα .Ειδα οτι φοβουμουνα .. γιατρος δεν ειμαι για να το διαπιστωσω με βιοψια ,αλλα δειχνει τριχομοναδα και αν δεν ειναι ,ειναι σιγουρα πυον απο μολυνση ,για αγνωστο λογο συγκεντρωμενο εκει   .... εχω πιο εκτεταμενες φωτο (αν θελει ,θα τις στειλω στο Γιωργο ) αλλα θα βαλω μονο κομματια τους που φαινεται οτι θελω να δειξω ,χωρις ομως να φαινεται συνολικα ανοιγμενο το πουλακι ,γιατι αλλη φορα που το ειχα κανει ,δεν ειχα σκεφτει οτι για καποιους ισως να ηταν λιγο σκληρο  ....



πανω και αριστερα ,φαινεται οριακα το ματι (οχι ολο ) για να καταλαβετε οτι αυτο το κιτρινωπο ακριβως δεξια του (ηταν γυρω γυρω και το παρατηρησε ο Γιωργος οτι επεκταθηκε την τελευταια μερα ) δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο την τυρωδη μαζα που φοβομουνα ...

πιο κατω κατω απο το δερμα ,βλεπετε να λευκιζει η επεκταση της στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου (αυτι και πιο κατω ) αλλα δεν το ανοιξα το πουλακι περισσοτερο ....

Γιωργο το αιματωμα που βλεπεις ειτε κοντα στη λευκη μαζα ή και στο κατω μερος ,ηταν αυτο που ειδες ως αιμα να ρεει απο το ραμφος οταν ξεψυχουσε το ατυχο πουλακι  . Οπως σου ειπα και απο κοντα ,οταν μου το ειπες ,αν ειχες αναφερει αιμοραγια στο τελος ,θα ημουν ακομα πιο βεβαιος για τριχομοναδα  ....

το ποδαρακι ηταν οπως ειχε αναφερει και ο Γιωργος ,εντελως μαυρο και νεκρο  .... δεν μπορω να ξερω την αιτια ....

----------


## Steliosan

Αν θες και εσυ Δημητρη μπορεις να στειλεις σε πμ ολοκληρες τις φωτο σε οποιον επιθυμει εγω παντως δηλωνω συμετοχη.

----------


## jk21

τις εχεις ηδη 

δεν εχω θεμα και σε αλλα παιδια ,αρκει για συναισθηματικους λογους ,να μην το θελει ο Γιωργος και ειναι δικαιωμα του 


αν κατι τετοιο ισχυει ,θα σε παρακαλεσω να μην της στειλεις και συ

----------


## Steliosan

Εννοηται.Και ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Κατ' αρχήν θα ευχαριστήσω οσουν συμμετείχαν στη προσπάθεια να γίνει καλά το πουλάκι.Και βέβαια ο Δημήτρης αν θέλει ,ας ανεβάσει τις φωτογραφίες. 
Προσπαθώντας να βρώ τις πιθανές αιτίες , για την τραγική κατάληψη του άτυχου σκουφάτου σκέφτηκα οσα έκανα κατά την θεραπεία του.
Πρώτον ήταν λάθος να χορηγώ ταυτόχρονα , φάρμακα.Επρεπε μετά τρεις μέρες θεραπείας , αν δεν εβλεπα βελτίωση να άλλαζα φάρμακο.Δίνοντας ταυτόχρονα για μύκητες , μικρόβια  και τριχομονάδες η μικρή βελτίωση που είδα δεν ήξερα σε πιο ωφειλόταν.Και τελειώνοντας τις θεραπείες δεν ήξερα πιό να συνεχίσω.
Δεύτερον πιάνοντας συνεχώς το πουλάκι αφ΄ενός το στρεσσάριζα και αφ'ετέρου μάλλον του προξένησα την θρόμβωση ,καταπονόντας τις αρθρώσεις του.
Αυτό λέει η λογική μου.Ισως κάνω λάθος αλλά για καλό και κακό δεν θα  τα επαναλάβω .
Και το σημαντικότερο.
Υπάρχει στην εξέλιξη κάθε ασθένειας , κάποια κρίσιμη στιγμή , που μόνο η επέμβαση ειδικού μπορεί να βοηθήσει.Δυστυχώς για τον σκουφάτο στις 31-7 υπήρξαν πολύ σοβαρότερες προτεραιότητες.Μετά όπως αποδείχθηκε ήταν αργά.
Το σίγουρο ειναι ότι τα καναρίνια ,απο την μικρή μου εμπειρία ειναι πολύ ευαίσθητα και θέλουν καθημερινή παρατήρηση και άμμεση επέμβαση.
Πρέπει να ήμαστε έτοιμοι να τα βοηθήσουμε όταν αρρωστήσουν(έμπειρος πτηνίατρος και κάποια φάρμακα).Αλλωστε εμείς φταίμε που αρρωσταίνουν. 
Μπορεί να είναι μικρούλια όμως χαίρονται,αναγνωρίζουν,φοβ  όνται και πονάνε .

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο αυτο που πρεπει να φανει ,φαινεται σε αυτη που ανεβασα .Οι αλλες θα σταλουν σε οποιον τις ζητησει και απλα δειχνουν ευρυτερα το νεκρο πουλακι και το μονο επιπλεον ,δειχνουν και την τομη απο το ραμφος προς τα μεσα για να δω την περιοχη και αυτο δεν ηθελα στην ουσια να φαινεται .Ο Στελιος καταλαβαινει και μπορει να μας πει αν χανεται κατι απο την ουσια του θεματος 

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι η θρομβωση ειναι ασχετη με το πιασιμο που λες οτι εκανες .Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο

Τα φαρμακα δεν αποκλειω να επηρεασανε ,αλλα θα ειχες νωριτερα το προβλημα .Ξεκινησε 3 μερες μετα το σταματημα τους 

δες ομως τωρα περιπτωση στο fb ενος ατομου που εχει επικοινωνησει εκει μαζι μου ,μαλλον με τριχομοναδα ,που εχει ομως πεταξει κατι τεραστιες φλεβες .... πριν καν παρει καποιο φαρμακο ....

προσεξε την κιτρινη μαζα κατω απο το σβερκο (στο λαιμο ) που δεν ειναι τροφη .....

Εκει η φλεβα γιατι εχει θεριεψει; .... πρωτη φορα το βλεπω

----------

